# New project



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Today I got the top shaped and the faceplate glued up on the headstock. Tomorrow I hope to get the back shaped the neck finished up and glued into the body.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the grain on that. Hopefully it's going to show thru.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I love the grain on that. Hopefully it's going to show thru.


It sure will because its going to be a natural color . There is also a lot of flame in there that you can't see in the pic that should come out quite nicely with the clear coat.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> It sure will because its going to be a natural color . There is also a lot of flame in there that you can't see in the pic that should come out quite nicely with the clear coat.


Hmmm....I've got an acoustic.....


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Hmmm....I've got an acoustic.....


Hmmm it's spoken for. I thought you were looking for a Koa Tele?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Hmmm it's spoken for. I thought you were looking for a Koa Tele?


Temptation is a nasty thing. :tongue:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Another nice one, I really like the defined carve on the top. 

Do you cut your own LP style inlays or get them precut?

I would like to spend a day in your shop watching you make your guitars.. 

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Another nice one, I really like the defined carve on the top.
> 
> Do you cut your own LP style inlays or get them precut?
> 
> ...


Thanks A.J. I buy the pre cut inlays from Stewmac and then cut another one for the first fret. It would be somewhat cheaper to cut all my own but I despise the way it smells like the Dentist drilling your teeth when you cut and file the M.O.P.

You are certainly welcome to come for a visit anytime but I fear that you would be bored to tears watching me. That top took between 6-8 hrs to shape ( including sanding) which was probably close to 1/3 of that time. It goes fairly quickly at first and then I step back take a look and go back and redo it again. I just keep going and reshaping until it looks right. I probably spent as much time shaping & cleaning out the scratches at the front of the horns as the rest of the top. Here is the tool I used for the shaping. I just bought it with a gift Lee Valley certificate I got for Christmas. It does work a lot better than the straight half round rasp I was using before for the contours but it is slow going.


----------



## ACDCyou (Jan 6, 2008)

hey i was wondering if u shape ur necks by hand or with a CNC type machine


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ACDCyou said:


> hey i was wondering if u shape ur necks by hand or with a CNC type machine


I shape them by hand but plan to, also,soon to be able to save some time using CNC.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ACDCyou said:


> hey i was wondering if u shape ur necks by hand or with a CNC type machine


I have to date shaped all of my necks by hand. I am looking to being able to do so by CNC in the not too distant future.


----------

